# Caiman enclosure



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone got any ideas of what sort of equipment i would need to get one set up ???

Thanks


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Probaly for a cuviers dwarf caiman, what sort of things do i need when its a juvenile and a adult ??

Thanks


----------



## Smorf (Dec 19, 2007)

Look down the forum a little, there are some caimen threads by Fangsy and Scales and Fangs about their caimens, you may find some info there. Or you could PM them.


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Already done that, but could do with specific info like where to buy from and what i specifically need !!


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

depends how you wanted it but a 

pool 
pump
filter 
facke plants logs 
land with basking spot 
ect 

all depends how ya wanna do it 



luke


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

A large pool of some sort, - a few big hides. Yeah there are some threads on this : victory:


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Any ideas on where i could get a 200 + gallon pond ???, and where could i buy all this stuff, is there any online shops that sell them.

Thanks : victory:


----------



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

have you tried a garden centre for ponds and filters or an aquatic centre .

james


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

No there must be somewhere online that sells them !!!


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

mleadley said:


> No there must be somewhere online that sells them !!!


 
Try BnQ and hombase, - not many people on here with a caimen so its not our strong point :crazy:


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

just look for hozelock titan pump and bioforce filter 



luke


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

google.co.uk mate !


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Aint many care sheets tho !!!


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Yea , but looking for kit , its obvious whats needed.


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Where did u get your equipment from then ???


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

mleadley said:


> Where did u get your equipment from then ???


I already had the fish tank , just bought the perspex .....


----------



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

mleadley said:


> No there must be somewhere online that sells them !!!


 
what you mean by that?

Sorry miss read it.

have you tried aquatic stores


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Exactly what it says, whats confusing.

A company that must sell them online !!


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

if you're getting a baby caiman, all you need is a large fish tank, mine has just come out of a 3x2x2.

Gravel stones on the ground so it dont get flat foot. A tropical fish tank heater, 6 bricks (2 piles of 3) and a concrete slab to sit on top. a few rocks built up so the animal can climb up to the slab. Get an internal pump/filter to keep the water clean and to create water movement.

Fill the tank so that there is about 2 - 3 inches between the water line and the underside of the slab so the animal can hide under it but still get it's head out of the water.

Some may dis agree but I used a 5% u.v light in mine and no basking bulb.










I did add some plastic plants and a few smaller rocks for decoration since the above picture.

Rob


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Ok is there any good online stores that sells tanks and filters. That you know of ???


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

mleadley said:


> Ok is there any good online stores that sells tanks and filters. That you know of ???


Not off the top of my head, however, I could quote you a price for a tank and all the equipment you'll need plus delivery.


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes please, dont suppose u could get a small pond, so it is smaller in height ???


----------



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

mleadley said:


> Exactly what it says, whats confusing.
> 
> A company that must sell them online !!


 
Like I said i miss read it


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Bar1 said:


> Like I said i miss read it


Ok no worries : victory:


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

mleadley said:


> Yes please, dont suppose u could get a small pond, so it is smaller in height ???


I tell you what, send me some pics of where you plan to have the enclosure.

for a pond you'll need to build a large enclosure like my one, I cant grasp how you get a pond inside a tank, probably totally misunderstanding where you're going with it so best to show me the location and the amount of room thats available.


----------



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

mleadley said:


> Ok no worries : victory:


 
: victory:


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Scales and Fangs said:


> I tell you what, send me some pics of where you plan to have the enclosure.
> 
> for a pond you'll need to build a large enclosure like my one, I cant grasp how you get a pond inside a tank, probably totally misunderstanding where you're going with it so best to show me the location and the amount of room thats available.


Prob easier to show you 

YouTube - feeding the caiman a mouse

SOme thing along those lines


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

mleadley said:


> Prob easier to show you
> 
> YouTube - feeding the caiman a mouse
> 
> SOme thing along those lines


For a start thats american, you'd never get a license with that set up, that pond would need to be inside a secure enclosure.

I'm not going to pick on that guy and how it's set up but, I would expect to see some dry land that the animal cound go to and a way of getting out of the water, I would also expect to see a hideing place for it both in and out of the water.

An enclosure with a pond is going to be big and costly.

Are you sure you can commit to that.


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

I know i would make my own modifications but that pond would be the ideas im looking at !!!


----------



## leaping-lizards (Apr 1, 2006)

With all due respect that set up is crap and you would have Little sorry NO chance of getting York City Council to accept that as a suitable enclosure. If you want come into the shop and I will advise you in the best way to move forward. Your set up must meet all apects of the DWA as well as the five freedoms. This is a serious commitment and shouldnt be undertaken lightly.
Regards
Andrew


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

leaping-lizards said:


> With all due respect that set up is crap and you would have Little sorry NO chance of getting York City Council to accept that as a suitable enclosure. If you want come into the shop and I will advise you in the best way to move forward. Your set up must meet all apects of the DWA as well as the five freedoms. This is a serious commitment and shouldnt be undertaken lightly.
> Regards
> Andrew


Thanks Andy, was just a general idea wasnt quite sure as not many care sheets on them, least of all the enclosures. Not sure if i will commit to one as just researching, probaly wait to see them in person. Be nice to know what i need though.

Thanks


----------



## leaping-lizards (Apr 1, 2006)

You will find there is very little in the way of caresheets for this type of animal. Most people who keep them generally have learn't through experience or through the experience of others they know rather than through books or caresheets. Rather than asking general questions ask specific questions about specific species and you will find forum members like Fangsy and Scales and fangs will be able to share both positive and negative experiences they have encountered.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

research , research, research , you can never find out enough information , I looked into it and researched it for months and months.....


----------



## nebski (Mar 26, 2007)

hey ther i dont know about these reps but, i do know that marwell zoo have a caimen and a great enclosure. might be worth takinga trip there and see if you can get in touch with the people running the exotics house????


----------



## boa10 (Mar 19, 2008)

*caiman*

Hi,
I keep black and common caiman in my lake with no problem. (Not a joke)
Regards
Boa 10


----------



## Croc dude (Mar 19, 2008)

For info: check out crocodilian.com. There is a FAQ section that has heaps of info about keeping caimans. Also, crocodilian.com/paleosuchus has lots of info on dwarf caimans.
If you need a book, I have some copies of 'The Ultimate Guide to Crocodilians in Captivity' new books, signed by the author for 12 quid incl. postage.
For enclosures, you can use the Waterland turtle tubs for young caimans, but of course, you need to modify these a bit for security purposes regarding the DWA licencing.
Colin


----------

